# Qld: The palmy armys escapades



## threadfin5 (Jul 9, 2009)

I arrived at spot x this morning and met up with the Ant,Chris,Safa,Thomas and NIco the surf was a fair size and i was unsure if i should take on the waves. Nico was crook and decided not to go out and would watch us go out, after looking at the surf i decided to go for it i have olny had the evo for two weeks and knew the speed would get me through the surf in no time.
After getting out safley i set up my new fish finder which myself and Clive installed yesterday and paddled out to catch livies,i found bait straight away and when i looked again the fishfinder had stopped working great what a way to start my day. I put my first livey down and started paddling slowly, Ant was first to hook up with a mac tuna then i hooked up and also landed a mac tuna of obout 5kg which pulled hard, after releasing my mac i rigged up again i was padddling next to Tom when i could see my livey was getting very excited i took the rod out of the rod holder and waited for a hook up, but nothing happened when i checked on the livey has was gone.
I had used my two livies and Tom offered me his last livie thanks Tom i rigged him up and down he went it wasnt long before it got smashed with something with amazing speed and line peeled of the reel, i fought the fish for ages or so it felt my arms were aching and the harder i pulled the harder the fish pulled back, eventually i got the fish to the surface and was rewarded by my best long tail tuna to date which weighed in at 21kg.
Safa has made an awesome video clip which he will add to the post thanks bru,Tom and Safa both landed a Tailor each for their efforts.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8D0I5NuJ ... r_embedded


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

mmnn...let me guess...surf bigish...longtail tuna grounds...has to be over the border in NSW...i know but wont spoil it


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Here is my phone pics Gary, Congrats again mate. Steve, the pics might help you work it out. Saw some big bust ups and did not paddle over cause i assumed they were mack tuna but after your LT, i think i should have check it out. Good times.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Gary....you biscuit........

What an awsome fish to blood that hatch with Bru


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Pretty envious.

That 2nd pic is a classic. Wish it were bigger.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Ja Boet ,awesome fish man and well done im green to say the least as i am yet to get a L.T and you have 3 :lol: but hey i think Tom and I come a close secondwith the 40++++++cm tailor.

Thanks 
Safa

ok link moved to original post


----------



## xbox (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome fish Gary, great way to get to know the new yak!!! 8) 
How are your arms feeling today?


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Top effort !!!! Amazing you guys getting out there and scoring so well.

Ive really learnt the last couple of weekends the trials and tribulations of surf launches.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I thought you guys were full of crap when you said longtails were busting up two weeks ago.
Well done Gary, I bet you're glad it didn't end up being another one of those oversised mack tunas.


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Beautiful fish mate, very well done!


----------



## Monty (Aug 6, 2011)

That's unreal :shock: 
Great Vid Fellas!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey Dan ,
I know its hard to believe ,im sure they are some of the culprits that have been busting us up over the last few weeks ill even bet my 'stealth rashie' there are a few other usuall suspects such as cobe's in the mix  
Davo i think he was unsure wether to go for the evo or supalite x but i know the new glass smells abit fish now and what agood fish to blood a new yak.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

well done awseome fish and the new glass love the colour scheme looks familar


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Outstanding effort mate  I assumed you had another mac tuna not the monster from the deep :shock: :shock:

cheers
Ant


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

carnster said:


> Here is my phone pics Gary, Congrats again mate. Steve, the pics might help you work it out. Saw some big bust ups and did not paddle over cause i assumed they were mack tuna but after your LT, i think i should have check it out. Good times.


you shouldnt post pics like that....looks like an area were they process sea water???


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

great fish gary!!!!!!!!!!, looks like its was a heavy beast trying to get it out for the photo shoot !!!!!!! have given the weekend work away so should be out again soon...
cheers mick


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Droooool! Envy!

Well done chaps.Cheers andybear


----------



## ifish1208 (Feb 17, 2010)

great effort on the tuna.
Im sure it towed you around a bit.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done Gary,awesome catch .


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

I think you should enter it into the big fish of the month comp,Chris did measure the length on the day ,i dont recall how big it was ,you may just get some goodies for your effort!
Clive


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

1.3m Safa = horse


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Great Fish
Great State
Great SA Glass


----------



## headoffatness (Jan 7, 2010)

hahaha that second pic is classic. Well done on a good fish.


----------

